# Tips on Logroño?



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I am hoping someone on this site may have some insight into Logroño. My husband is currently going through a process to secure a research post with a company in Logroño - and if successful (we will know by Christmas) we will be coming over next May. My (then) 14 year old daughter will be coming with us.

I am keen to make contact with someone who knows about schools in Logrono. I have done a fair old whack of research myself, so I know the key players etc - but am keen for some inside knowledge. I have even posted on a spanish-speaking forum (lariojadotcom) but have only had one reply to date.

If anyone out there knows something about Logrono, please let me know! I would love to talk about other things also (barrios, shopping, food etc) so please make contact if you are in the know!

Nice to say hello to you all - I have found the forum to be very interesting and helpful.

Kind regards
jockm


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jockm said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am hoping someone on this site may have some insight into Logroño. My husband is currently going through a process to secure a research post with a company in Logroño - and if successful (we will know by Christmas) we will be coming over next May. My (then) 14 year old daughter will be coming with us.
> 
> ...



Hi & welcome

I can't help with schools in Logroño per se, but would advise you to look into International or English Speaking schools for a 14 year old, unless she is already a fluent Sapnish speaker.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum Jock

Cant help you on this one Im afraid as I am not familiar with the area. I agree with Xabiachica with regards to an International school if your daughter isnt already a Spanish speaker .... very difficult for teenagers in that age group to start from scratch ..... Hopefully you will get some info from other members of the forum as they start to appear later today !!

Good luck
Sue


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you both for your welcome and advice!

I just wrote a long reply, which went into the ether, and then did something VERY strange to the keyboard on my laptop and spent half an hour trying to resolve it! My husband has gone to Sydney for the day and taken my keys with him, so I am having to sit on the back verandah in the dark (night time here) waiting for him to get home! So I am typing in the dark! And we've had a dust storm which is spreading from NSW to Queensland (where I am), so the air is a bit gritty!

I thought it a long shot that I'd find someone "in the know", but thought it worth a try! If the project goes ahead, we are planning a reccie in late January when I will visit some schools - there's only so much you can ascertain over the 'net. And it's always nice to hear people's views on schools - and do with it what you will. I am sure I will find the best possible option for my daughter and the environment we are looking for - but any input is most welcome!

We are really hoping it all comes off as we are both very Logrono-obsessed at the moment (and doing pre-cultural immersion activities such as quaffing La Rioja's reds!!).

Have a lovely day in Spain,
Jock


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jockm said:


> Thank you both for your welcome and advice!
> 
> I just wrote a long reply, which went into the ether, and then did something VERY strange to the keyboard on my laptop and spent half an hour trying to resolve it! My husband has gone to Sydney for the day and taken my keys with him, so I am having to sit on the back verandah in the dark (night time here) waiting for him to get home! So I am typing in the dark! And we've had a dust storm which is spreading from NSW to Queensland (where I am), so the air is a bit gritty!
> 
> ...


 Thats obviously a priority in terms of "cultural immersion"!

We have a lot of forum members who are spread out all over Spain! so dont give up hope yet on getting some real info!!!

Keep in touch anyway and let us know how your plans are going.

Sue :spit:


----------

